# Adobe CS 5.5 available at retail?



## Womprat (Jul 14, 2005)

I delayed purchasing the CS5.5 upgrade package, only to find that it's no longer available anywhere I can find in Canada.

I had it on order with Tiger Direct 6 weeks ago, they just emailed to tell me that they won't be able to get it in.

Any suggestions on companies to contact that would have a sealed box version?

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

You may have better luck purchasing it direct from Adobe. I know that with Volume Licensing, they'll allow you to use your license with a previous version.

For instance, we just purchased a handful of licenses of CS6, but with a CS4 license code as well.


----------



## Womprat (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi John,

Thanks for that information. 

Adobe was my first call. They refused to sell anything other than the current version. (I'm not a volume licenser)

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Is there a reason you are not moving to CS6? Not saying its a huge improvement, but if your paying for an upgrade why not get the latest? CS6 is noticeably snappier, at least compared to CS5.


----------



## Womprat (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm on an 8 core with 4 gigs of RAM, and 10.5.8, and I really didn't want to worry about upgrading the system software as well. From what I understand, 6.0 needs Snow Leopard at a minimum, and I'd probably want to double the RAM and upgrade to Mountain Lion.

-Mike


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Womprat said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Thanks for that information.
> 
> ...


There's no reason to not become a volume licensor, nor any minimum purchase to become one. You'll have to phone the volume licensing sales department to get an older version, but it can definitely be done.

Adobe NA Business License Store - - Welcome


----------

